# error install directadmin in freebsd 7.4



## sadeght (Aug 13, 2012)

hi

Direct Admin and enter the desired installation package gives error

`# pkg_add -r gmake perl`


```
Error: Unable to get [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-7.4-release/Latest/gmake.tbz:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-7.4-release/Latest/gmake.tbz' by URL
Broken pipe
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2012)

Don't use the release packages, they are old. Set PACKAGESITE to ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-7-stable/Latest/ and try again.


----------



## sadeght (Aug 13, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Don't use the release packages, they are old. Set PACKAGESITE to ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-7-stable/Latest/ and try again.




```
pkg_add -r gmake perl
```

error :


```
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-7-stable/Latest/gmake.tbz... Done.
pkg_add: package 'gmake-3.82' or its older version already installed
Fetching ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/amd64/packages-7-stable/Latest/perl.tbz... Done.
pkg_add: package 'perl-5.12.4_4' conflicts with perl-5.10.1_3
pkg_add: please use pkg_delete first to remove conflicting package(s) or -f to force installation
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2012)

Your installed packages are old, update them too.


----------



## sadeght (Aug 13, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Your installed packages are old, update them too.


Please send it to command .


----------



## sadeght (Aug 13, 2012)

*error in directadmin*

Direct Admin I installed it and gave you a solution to this error, please :



```
Testing with file 10.kb:
files1.directadmin.com is too slow, skipping.
files2.directadmin.com is too slow, skipping.
files5.directadmin.com is too slow, skipping.
files6.directadmin.com is too slow, skipping.
files8.directadmin.com is too slow, skipping.
files10.directadmin.com is too slow, skipping.
files11.directadmin.com is too slow, skipping.
files13.directadmin.com is too slow, skipping.
files15.directadmin.com is too slow, skipping.
Total test duration: 1 seconds

Testing with file 100.kb:
files1.directadmin.com is too slow, skipping.
files2.directadmin.com is too slow, skipping.
files5.directadmin.com is too slow, skipping.
files6.directadmin.com is too slow, skipping.
files8.directadmin.com is too slow, skipping.
files10.directadmin.com is too slow, skipping.
files11.directadmin.com is too slow, skipping.
files13.directadmin.com is too slow, skipping.
files15.directadmin.com is too slow, skipping.
Total test duration: 0 seconds

Fastest server is  at 0 B/s
Unable to determine fastest server
beginning pre-checks, please wait...
adding gd ...
Fetching http://files.directadmin.com/services/packages-7.1-release/Latest/gd.tbz... Done.
pkg_add: package 'gd-2.0.35,1' or its older version already installed
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libintl.so.8" not found, required by "wget"
chmod: /usr/local/bin/webalizer: No such file or directory
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libintl.so.8" not found, required by "wget"
net.inet6.ip6.v6only: 0
sysctl: net.inet6.ip6.v6only: Operation not permitted
13 Aug 14:46:43 ntpdate[48871]: step-systime: Operation not permitted
mv: rename /etc/my.cnf to /etc/my.cnf.old: Permission denied
./setup.sh: cannot create /etc/my.cnf: Permission denied
./setup.sh: cannot create /etc/my.cnf: Permission denied
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libintl.so.8" not found, required by "wget"
Unable to download /usr/local/directadmin/update.tar.gz
```


----------



## sadeght (Aug 13, 2012)

please help me


----------



## sadeght (Aug 13, 2012)

up...


----------



## sadeght (Aug 13, 2012)

up ...


----------



## SirDice (Aug 14, 2012)

Stop bumping the thread sadeght. You're starting to sound like a kid that wants candy from his mom.

Not everybody is on this forum 24/7. Also keep in mind it's the summer holidays. People might be having a well deserved vacation. Have some patience.


----------

